# Who's there?



## Encolpius

Hello, what do you say when e.g. you are in an empty room and hear some strange noises from behind something and you suppose someone is hiding there? Thank you. 

Hungarian: Ki van ott? 
Czech: Kdo je tam? 
German: Wer ist da?


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

Kim var orda?*


----------



## biankita

*Filipino:

Sino yan?* - This is usually used when asking someone unknown (like asking someone on the other side of the door.) But if you're asking someone on the phone, it's asked as 'Sino ito?' but that translates to 'Who's this?" 

*Sino nandun?* - This is used if you are asking a specific person who is/are going to be in a specific place.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Quem está aí? (Who is there?)/Alguém aí? (Anybody there?).


----------



## RaLo18

Hebrew:
מי זה? (who is it?)
מי שם? (who is there?)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:* Kuka siellä?


----------



## mancunienne girl

In fact, in English we are more likely to say "Is anyone there?"


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:

*Who's here? Qui est là ?
Is anyone here? Il y a quelqu'un ?*


----------



## Foygl

*Danish*
Er der nogen? (lit. Is there anyone?)
Er her nogen? (lit. Is here anyone?)
Hvem er det? (lit. Who is it?)
Hvem er her? (lit. Who is here?)


----------



## phosphore

Serbian:

Ko je to? (Who is that?)
Ima li koga? (Is anyone there?)


----------



## Encolpius

mancunienne girl said:


> In fact, in English we are more likely to say "Is anyone there?"



 Americans might prefer Who's there.


----------



## Frank78

German:

Wer ist da/dort? = Who´s there? 

Ist jemand hier? ? = Is anyone there? (interestingly the English ask "there" (dort) and the Germans "here" (hier))


----------



## federicoft

Italian:
_c'è qualcuno?_ (is there anyone?) - standard phrase
_chi è là? _(who's there?), _chi va là? _(who goes there?) - obsolete, now used mostly ironically


----------



## Saluton

Russian: кто там? (kto tam? who is there?) or кто здесь? (kto zdes'? who is here, who is this?)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
When someone unknown knocks on the door or rings the doorbell, we usually ask:
Ποιός είναι;
Pi*o*s *i*ne? (Who is it?)
When you are in an empty, dark room and you suddenly hear some strange noises, you ask with a frightened, trembling voice:
Είναι κανείς εκεί;
*I*ne kan*i*s ek*i*? (Is someone there?)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Cine-i acolo?


----------



## Gochna

Polish:

_Jest tam kto_? - Is there anybody there?
_Kto tam?_ Who's this? (when asking who's knocking on the door)
_Kto tam jest_? Who's there?


----------



## Encolpius

federicoft said:


> Italian:
> _c'è qualcuno?_ (is there anyone?) - standard phrase
> _chi è là? _(who's there?), _chi va là? _(who goes there?) - obsolete, now used mostly ironically



 What do you mean chi è la & chi va là are obsolete and used ironically. How can you use that idiom ironically??


----------



## federicoft

I mean they are not used in a serious tone. 
For example you can shout "chi va là" to a friend when you catch him in a place he wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
من هناك (mn honak)


----------



## M07yth

In Jamaican Creole:

Who's there?: A uu di de?/ A uu de ya?
Is someone there?: Smadi di de?/Smadi de ya?


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic:

Có th'ann?


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sinong nandyan?


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Kdo je tam? 

Croatian: Tko je tu?


----------



## bibax

A common military command in the Austrian-Hungarian army, still in use in the successor armies:

German: Halt! Wer da?
Czech: Stůj! Kdo tam?

The copula ist/jest (= is) is missing in the curt command, of course.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: 誰だ(who?) or more politely and longer 誰かいますか(lit. who exists?).


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> A common military command in the Austrian-Hungarian army, still in use in the successor armies:
> 
> German: Halt! Wer da?
> Czech: Stůj! Kdo tam?
> 
> The copula ist/jest (= is) is missing in the curt command, of course.



Hello bibax, interesting comment, but it's kind of off comment, in Hungarian we use something different in that case: Állj! Ki vagy? [halt! who are you?]


----------



## 810senior

810senior said:


> Japanese: 誰だ(who?) or more politely and longer 誰かいますか(lit. who exists?).


I'm afraid I have to correct my small blunder: 誰か means someone(anyone in interrogative sentences) not who. So 誰かいますか should be *anyone exists?*(or more natural translation: *is anyone there?*).


----------



## Toddy96

In Spanish:
_¿Quién anda ahí? (Who's there?)
¿Hay alguien ahí? (Is there anybody there?)_


----------



## Dymn

In Catalan:

_Qui hi ha? _"Who's there?"
_Que hi ha ningú? _"Is there anybody?"
_Que hi ha algú? _"Is there somebody?" (I don't know for sure if it's correct)


----------



## Penyafort

In Spanish, when the question is said by a watchman, it can also be: *¿Quién vive?* (Literally 'Who's living?').


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
是誰(在那裡)? Who is it (that is there)?


----------

